# Bernie Mac dies



## noahlowryfan (Aug 9, 2008)

Bernie Mac, the comedian and actor died Saturday at age 50 from complications due to pneumonia. may he rest in peace.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 9, 2008)

I just saw this on MSN news when i opened my internet browser. They said he was doing fine on TV last night & he would be released from the hospital soon! Really sad though.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG! I loved Bernie Mac!! I can't believe he is gone now. This is soooooo sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 RIP.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 9, 2008)

may he rest in peace


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG I am so sad to hear this I just saw it on my yahoo news. He seemed like such a genuine and great man. His aura just glowed. What a sad day for all comedians. He was truly hilarious. Im sure his family and friends will miss him dearly. His big old smile ..gahh im actually truley sad. May he rest in peace.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 9, 2008)

I so wasn't expecting it; he seemed like he was doing damn good. I was seriously freaked seeing this on my Yahoo browser. Its a sad fucking day.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

That's so sad.  He was an incredibly talented person.


----------



## rbella (Aug 9, 2008)

Holy crap!  That is so sad.  I loved him.  "America and those doggone kids" are thinking of you Bernie....


----------



## florabundance (Aug 9, 2008)

Reading that was so surreal - loved him since forever. RIP


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 9, 2008)

I couldn't believe it when I saw the headline this a.m. I am truly saddened by this. I was just watching his show last night. I knew he was sick but not that bad! He will truly be missed. He was SO talented. My prayers to his family.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2008)

I was stunned when I read this on AOL this morning.  I knew he was sick but they made his condition seem less serious than it was.  He was only 50 years old.  It's so sad.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

This is absolutely awful. I just can't believe it...this is awful

RIP Bernie Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 You were truly talented.

I think my mom started crying when she found out.


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Aug 9, 2008)

that's terrible news!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so sad....my condolences go out to his family, friends and fans.


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow.. can't believe it.

 Quote:

  The day before he died, Mac's rep insisted he was stable, in no danger and expected to be released within the week, even though it was clear Mac was on his death bed.  
 
RIP


----------



## Divinity (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a complete shock.  Brilliant man...rest in peace.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 9, 2008)

I constantly tell DD2 that I'm going to bust her head 'til the white meat shows. I will miss Bernie greatly.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwww
I am so saddened by this; I especially loved him in the Ocean movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truly a sad day


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 9, 2008)

You have to admit that it is pretty clever. 

This is really sad. I don't think any of his fans were expecting this. He truly was a hilarious and talented man.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I am just sick about this!  50 is so young and he was such a talented person.  May he rest in peace and may God watch over his family and friends.  Such a sad day!


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2008)

..........


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 10, 2008)

his comedy was so refreshing. i loved everything from kings of comedy to bernie mac show to the ocean movies. as for his personal life, his relationship with his wife is encouraging and powerful. i remember him saying that he would never marry again if something were to happen to her-he didn't want to get to know what ice cream you liked.lol.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 10, 2008)

I still am in shock. I loved his show, and he was on OG King of Comedy. He will be truly missed. Wow


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

I think that picture posted above, is EXTREMELY offensive and rude. Poor taste. I dont treat death as a joke, sorry. Thats fucked up


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2008)

^ I agree with the above.

Death of a talented person is usually too raw for most people to find the humor in.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree I don't think that picture is funny at all.


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2008)

I was soo shocked when i heard about his death. It was so unexpected, RIP.


----------

